# Caffe Vita Olympia



## Reviews Bot (Jun 23, 2008)

There is hope. If your leaving the Seattle and surrounding areas and realize that there isn't much for Coffee between Seattle and Portland, there is a stop you must make in Downtown Olympia. (124 4th Avenue East, Olympia, Washington 98501 : (360) 754-8187)

Caffe Vita Olympia is a beautiful, comfortable cafe with Exceptional Baristas.

Feel free to stop in for a Latte, Cappuccino, or Americano that will last you for the rest of your ride to&#8230;

More...


----------

